
A logical calculus of the ideas immanent in nervous activity (1943) - tosh
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF02478259
======
tosh
> Because of the “all-or-none” character of nervous activity, neural events
> and the relations among them can be treated by means of propositional logic.
> It is found that the behavior of every net can be described in these terms,
> with the addition of more complicated logical means for nets containing
> circles; and that for any logical expression satisfying certain conditions,
> one can find a net behaving in the fashion it describes.

